# Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische​*
Ein Beleg mehr, dass "Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln" durch "Experten" vor Ort wie Angler und Fischer oft schneller und  genauer als "Wissenschaft" selber sind. 

Wie die KanarenNews berichten, würden besonders aggressive Tiere vor der Küste Teneriffas sogar Kameras und Boote attackieren.

Nach vielen Anrufen beim  Instituts für Ozeanographie (IEO)  warnten nun auch Wissenschaftler vor der rapiden Zunahme der Kugelfische.


http://lapalma1.net/2017/09/18/kanaren-giftige-kugelfische-aufgetaucht/


> _Es ist keine neue Art auf den Kanaren, aber ihre Populationen scheint deutlich zugenommen zu haben. „Die Gründe für diesen Anstieg sind nicht leicht zu erklären. Natürliche Prozesse durch die Meeresströmung und erwärmtes Meerwasser hat wahrscheinlich die Population motiviert“–  so Pedro J. Pascual Alayón vom IEO. Normal lebt der Kugelfisch rund um den Erdball in den warmen tropischen Gewässern.
> 
> Auf den Kanarischen Inseln gibt es vier Arten von giftigen Kugelfischen: Tamboril (Sphoeroides marmoratus), der blaue Tamboril oder Gallinita (Canthigaster rostrata), der Tamboril (Sphoeroides pachygaster) und eben der Lagocephalus lagocephalus um den es hier geht._



Touristen dürften eher selten mit den Fischen in Berührung kommen.

Angler  - wie gelesen - schon eher. 

Die sollten dann auch aufpassen beim Haken lösen - Kugelfische haben einen Papagei-ähnlichen  Schnabel .

Vor dem Gift muss sich aber weniger der Angler, als der Esser des Kugelfisches in Acht nehmen, da das nur in Fleisch/Innereien vorkommt.

Auch bei einem großen Wettangeln in Santa Cruz de La Palma im Hafenbecken wäre das Thema gewesen. Einige Angler hatten ihn bereits gesehen oder bei Hochseeangeln auch schon an der Leine.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Darket (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Kugelfische als invasive Art sind im Mittelmeer schon seit Jahren recht verbreitet und ein zunehmendes Problem. Sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach durch den Suezkanal eingewandert. In der Türkei und in Griechenland hingen schon vor knapp 10 Jahren auf Fischmärkten Plakate, die vor dem Verzehr warnen. Darüber hinaus sind das wohl ziemliche Fressmaschinen, die den Beständen nicht gerade gut tun. Angler und Fischer sind entsprechend nicht gut auf die zu sprechen, auch weil die mit ihrem Kiefer dazu neigen, Schnüre zu kappen. In der Regel werden die da immer abgeschlagen, ähnlich wie Grundeln hier. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es da gesetzliche Vorgaben gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Interessant - wusste ich auch noch nicht.
Danke für Deine Info.


----------



## Darket (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Ich hab leider keine Quellen, nur eigene Anschauungen. Ich bin aber im Oktober zum Angeln da, vielleicht krieg ich da noch ein paar Hintergründe. Mit Glück (naja, eigentlich Pech) fangen wir sogar welche. Vor drei Jahren hatten wir mal einen richtig dicken (um die 70cm lang) beim Schleppen. Aber meist reißen die ab, weil sie das Vorfach knacken. Und bei 15m Sichttiefe könnte man das Angeln auch gleich lassen, wenn man Stahl vorschaltet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

70 cm - ich kenn die auch nur aus Fernsehen beim Sushischneiden ;-)
Da schien mir alles über 30/35 cm schon zu den Großen zu gehören.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Kugelfische haben wir Mitte der Neunziger beim leichten Grundangeln vor Gomera schon am laufenden Band gefangen, und die sahen diesem Wasserkopf da meiner Erinnerung nach ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## Darket (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Es gibt richtig große Arten, die da im nördlichen Mittelmeer auch eigentlich nicht heimisch sind. Man hat mir gesagt, dass es nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass wir im Oktober welche fangen. Wenn ja mach ich mal Fotos.


----------



## cafabu (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Da werden die Kanaren ja ein neues Ziel für Japanische Gourmands.
Mit der Veränderung des Klimas werden wir in den nächsten Jahren noch etliche Invasionsmeldungen hören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Gourmets- Gourmand ist ein Vielfraß, dazu zähle eher ich als die Japaner ;-)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*



Darket schrieb:


> Es gibt richtig große Arten, die da im nördlichen Mittelmeer auch eigentlich nicht heimisch sind. Man hat mir gesagt, dass es nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass wir im Oktober welche fangen. Wenn ja mach ich mal Fotos.



Die sind ziemlich lecker, pass aber auf, daß ihr die Biester sauber filiert. 
Wir haben damals bei einem Exemplar wohl etwas nachlässig gearbeitet, die Schwiegermutter des Bootseigners befand sich nach der Mahlzeit über einen längeren Zeitraum in einer Art Verharrungskoma!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gourmets- Gourmand ist ein Vielfraß, dazu zähle eher ich als die Japaner ;-)))



Wenn es vier Beine hat und kein Tisch ist, wird es der südwestdeutsche Kantonese verspeisen!#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

also jedenfalls scheint das mit den scharfen Zähnen/Papageienschnabel aber zu stimmen..


----------



## Darket (20. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Ich glaub unsere Besatzung würde das muslimische Äquivalent zum Kreuz schlagen und mich in die nächste Psychiatrie schippern, käme ich da mit dem Filetiermesser an. :q Da wurde so ausgiebig vor dem Verzehr gewarnt, die isst da niemand.


----------



## cafabu (21. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Thomas, Du als Koch hast ja recht _-Gourmets- Gourmand-_
Aber mit dem was die alles essen sind sie meiner Meinung nach eher Gourmands.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

Ich bin beides - gerade wenns gut ist, gerne auch mehr davon...

Endet dann irgendwann  in Hosenträger statt Gürtel...
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## cafabu (21. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

jupp, kenne ich. Die Spanne zwischen Gourmet und Gourmand ist sehr eng.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische*

iss so ;-))


----------

